# Honey's Waiting room Thread



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

My first doe up for the year, Honey, is 4 weeks out from day 150, and she usually goes quite a bit early, so shes probably closer to 3 weeks out! Shes been bagging up for at least a week, and is filling up more every day. She started to lose some plug a few days ago, and is FREAKEN HUGE!!! I feel sorry for the poor girl. Last year she had quads, I wont be surprised if she has at least 4 again this year! I wont make her raise more than 3 ever again. She was so miserable with them fighting over nursing, she would stand there and cry, and then spend the rest of the day hiding from them. Pics of Honey are from 3 days ago




She is bred to AJ. AJ scored an 86 on his LA last summer. 


I am so excited for these babies!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Poor girl. She is very big. Hope you get some beautiful triplets


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Or quads like last year  Pray for at least 3 doelings though so I can keep one LOL.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, she's huge! I have a doe named Honey that kidded today


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh my! I thought my doe looked big but not anymore. Fingers crossed for doelings!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

oh my gosh poor girl is huge! Good luck, hope for healthy babies!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting!! Did you retain any of her quads from last year?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow she is big, and with 3 weeks to go I can't believe it!

Will be following, best of luck!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

THe worst thing is that I need to trim her back feet, especially one because I couldn't get it done last time because she got too uncomfortable standing on 3 feet and started fighting us. I am going to attempt to get the one done some, but I think I will have to wait till after she kids at this point! She was cantering with the herd last night though so I know shes not too miserably uncomfortable. She hasn't shown any signs of it at all, but my vet friend said I would be wise to test her for ketosis because she is so huge and is such a big milker. I didnt get the test strips yet but do plan on it.

I kept this wether, Tarragon, as a pet and to be my jr. bucklings buddy. He didnt sell in a pair and now hes my little buddy so hes staying for a while at least Lol. The pic is from august, but hes still just as cute, just more grown up looking now lol. I wanted to keep a doeling, but the pair of sisters sold together and I hadn't even been advertising them, but you know, money talks! Lol


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

We are down to the last 10ish days! I am so excited for the first kids of the year!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow I think at least 4 probably 5 babies. She is humongous! Good luck thinking pink for you


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am also thinking she will have quads again this year! I managed to get her hinds trimmed up, so I am feeling good about that. I really need to get her more selenium gel, but I messed up catching her yesterday, twice, and there was no point in trying anymore after that lol. Hopefully I can catch her today!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

audrey - how is Honey doing? I hope she is well and has an easy kidding! Handsome buck she is bred to - hoping for any particular colors?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Shes doing great! Still holding on, but I was just watching her in the yard and she was having some elevated respirations, so I am hoping babies will happen tomorrow!! AJ is moonspotted, so I am hoping for moonspots, but as always, just an easy birth and healthy kids is really all I want  I had to snap this pic of her laying in the yard just now.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Any update? Cant wait to see her kids!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe tomorrow? I am really hoping tomorrow!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Day 145 today, udder is looking really full, legs are looking posty, but no labor yet. She has never made it to day 145 before, so of course I am stressing out that shes not in labor, but am trying to be calm! Lol.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my! She is huge.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Its going to happen today!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yay! Finally


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I came in to give her a few mins to herself. Shes getting to a more painful point now!


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Poor girl! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

2 boys and a girl! Left to right, boy, girl, boy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, they're so sweet!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, they are so precious! Congratulations!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! What cuties!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

The little doeling is SO perfect and stunning! I keep telling myself I am NOT keeping anyone this year! 


So stinking cute!!


The lighter colored boy is the smallest and was shivering, so I bundled him and his brother up and they both passed out. Then I made them get up and they had a nice big meal, and then passed out all bundled up again lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's a cutie.


----------

